# 07 GM Duramax glow plug



## Tall1 (Aug 3, 2009)

Check engine light came on yesterday and is staying on. Diagnostic ran by auto parts dealer revealed that there's an issue with the #4 glow plug. Anyone had the same issue, and what was the remedy to repair it? I've been told it may not be the glow plug itself, but the module for that particular glow plug. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jonboater (Apr 26, 2010)

If you really want advice off the internet for your Duramax try http://www.dieselplace.com/ .

How many miles do you have, you might still be under warranty? I believe the engine is covered for 5 years or 100K, could be wrong.


----------



## mateo270 (May 28, 2010)

DuramaxForum is also a good resource.


----------



## Steve H (Jul 25, 2010)

I had the same problem on my 08 Duramax. Took it to the dealer and they fixed it under diesel warrenty. 75K miles on truck.


----------



## Tall1 (Aug 3, 2009)

Dealer replaced the #1 glow plug under warranty. Done deal.


----------



## millwright1 (Jan 17, 2012)

might also check your relays i have an 07 also and no problems yet


----------



## chasintales (Jan 22, 2010)

Mine did the same thing. It was #8. Light came on, ran the test. We to parts house, bought a glow plug for $16. The sequence is if you are looking at the truck from the front. Left Front 1, Right Front 2, Left 3, Right 4. So it is the second glow plug from the front on the drivers side. Remove the fender well on the drivers side. Plug should be right in front of you. Remove the top nut on the wire, then use a deep socket and remove the plug, replace the plug, put the wire back on, put the firewall back in place. It is that simple. Your light may now go off immediately until you cycle to that plug again. It took me about 6 times starting and stoping the truck until the light went off. Problem solved. Really, Really simple.


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

I just had 2 repaired last week. Still under warrenty


----------

